# منتديات الاستشارات > مكاتب السادة المحامين >  هل يمكن المساعدة

## محمد قدادة

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

تحيه الى الاستاذة الجليله الدكتورة شيماء

لى طلب عند حضرتك ومساندة 

وهناك تفاصيل عن موضوعى ولكن لااقدر ان اعرضها هنا واريد ا ن ارسلها الى سيادتكم ولا اعرف اين 

فهل يمكن مساعدتى فى ارسال طلبى الى سيادتكم

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

بسم  الله الرحمن  الرحيم

الاستاذ/ محمد قداده

يمكنك ارسال ايه ميل على العنوان المدون في الهوم بيج على صفحة الجامعة 

www.victoire2010@gmail.com

----------

